# Nikki in her stroller



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I took some photos of Nikki this morning while we were out walking around the apartment. She has her first bow in, but her hair is still pretty short. For fun, I also attached a photo of when we first got her, when she was 19 weeks old March, 2008. Enjoy!


*Nikki when we brought her home.*
View attachment 86490


Today: 
*Here's my new stroller and bow!*
View attachment 86486

*This is fun!*
View attachment 86487

*See my Spoiled Maltese Badge? I'm ready for Nationals!*
View attachment 86488

*Let's go swimming!!*
View attachment 86489


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well just steal my heart Suzan, she is a doll. What an adorable girl. Suzan, she looks like a complete sweetheart. I am so glad you included a pic of her, when you first got her, as I never saw her then, soooooo adorable. She melted my heart. 

Have a great time with that little sweetheart at Nationals !!!!


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

oohhhh, soooo sweet!!.. she's really cute!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwh such a happy looking girl ^_^ THank you so much for posting updated pictures (and baby pic) of Nikki - she seems to love her stroller  and what a cute lil topknot.

hugs
Kat 

Snowy: "Lets go swimming, Nikki "


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Awe! It looks like Nikki really enjoys her stroller.  She's so adorable!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki looks beautiful!!!!!!! I love her longer coat and topknot.

Love the stroller, too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Nikki looks so cute with or without her bow. What a pretty little girls and love the wheels


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a change! You really need to post pictures more often...


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing her in a few days!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Nikki your Adorable xxx


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

She looks so different from the little lady in your siggy! I love her smile in that last picture  She is ready for nationals and she wants the world to know it!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

She's a little beauty!!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

What darling pictures of little Nikki with new bow and stroller! Seems that she loves it very much!

Have lots of fun on Nationals this weekend!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

What a sweetie pie face! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh C'mon ! She is so cute and precious !!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww...Nikki looks so happy in her stroller! Great pictures. Have a blast at Nationals!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness Suzan, Nikki looks so beautiful! You have done a great job growing her out so far -- it's amazing how different she already looks! What a sweetie!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a beauty.:wub: She's ready for anything in her wheels!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Nikki looks beautiful in her pretty bow and stroller. I love the puppy pictures too. 
Susan, you've got a beautiful girl! :wub:


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Great pics! I love them all, she is so so cute!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks, you are all very kind. Nikki says, "Thanks!"


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Nikki is a beauty. She looks so happy! I'm taking it that she loves her stroller too!?


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Nikki looks adorable in her stroller! She is such a pretty girl


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Nikki is gorgeous, Suzan. Have a great time at the Nationals!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Nikki is beautiful! I love her stroller! Wow amazing how they grow and change so much!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She has a topknot!!! She looks great, Suzan!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

omygosh, i can't wait to meet her in a few days (and you, of course!)!!!! nikki looks so beautiful in her new bow! xoxox


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Nikki is such a sweetie, I really like her hair!
The topknot suits her.
What kind of stroller is that? I am thinking of getting a new one.
I like the cup holder.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I bought the stroller here:

Night Rider Pet Stroller at DiscountRamps.Com


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I didn't even recognize her with long hair. I love it! She looks like she is enjoying her stroller


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Thank you Suzan, for the stroller info.
The website has some nice items.
And have fun at the Nationals!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Nikki looks adorable in her stroller and super sweet in her bow. I just love it. :wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

nikki is adorable , she looks so pretty w her bow , and her stroller is rocking .. keep sharing pics!


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

She's too beautiful. What a sweetiepie looking little lady.

Have fun at Nationals!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

What a cutie!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

what a happy and beautiful baby girl you have . . . I think she is enjoying her new stroller :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh, does she looks too cute or what? I love the stroller. Does she stay in it? I noticed how good she looks since you have her...her face looks bright and clear and so pretty!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

She loves her stroller. She stands up in it like a queen, surveying her kingdom. She's a big hit around the apartment complex!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I almost got that stroller for Bogie, but got the same one Erin got for Hunter instead. I'm looking forward to meeting you and Nikki!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh, she looks so pretty with the bow in her hair!!:Flowers 2:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I knew Nikki would look cute with a longer coat, but wow... she is so pretty! She looks amazing with or without a topknot! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She's so cute, don't you just love a stroller.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks! She threw up all over herself this morning (yellow bile) her bow is out, and she's back to being my hippie chick just in time for Nationals! Gotta love these fluffs.....

But the important thing is, she seems to be feeling fine. Now I have to go clean her up and pack...


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

So cute!!!:wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Nikki is soooooo adorable :wub: I can't wait to see everyones pictures and stories at Nationals!!! Have fun:thumbsup:


----------

